

Jeb Bush Comes Out Against Encryption - etiam
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/08/19/jeb-bush-comes-encryption/

======
tired_man
That's not a real surprise, though, is it? It's a further confirmation that's
he's just another branch of the same tree.

Please don't take that as a fling against republicans, or support for another
party. I despise them all, quite equally.

------
seibelj
Jeb Bush doesn't know anything about computers or software, and neither does
any major politician. I guarantee you JB's 'Technology Advisor' advised him on
this policy position and a few talking points, and now he's saying them.

